# Glücksspiel-Automat programmieren



## pamloly (3. Juni 2019)

Hallo Zusammen,

kann mir bitte jemand helfen, einen Glücksspiel-Automaten mit VBA zu programieren?
Ich bin Anfänger und weiß nicht, wie ich anfangen soll.

Danke Schön für eure Rückmeldung


----------



## Zvoni (3. Juni 2019)

Was für ein Glücksspiel?
Lotto?
Tombola?
etc.?
Ich frage deshalb, weil abhängig davon, was für ein Glücksspiel, ist der zu verwendende Algorithmus anderst


----------



## Yaslaw (3. Juni 2019)

Und welches VBA?
In Excel, Access, Word, Powerpoint; Outllok?


----------



## Zvoni (3. Juni 2019)

Du hast Autocad vergesssen....


----------



## Yaslaw (3. Juni 2019)

Zvoni hat gesagt.:


> Du hast Autocad vergesssen....


Vor fast 30 Jahren als ich noch mit Autocad gearbeitet habe, hatte es kein VBA...


----------



## ComFreek (3. Juni 2019)

Zvoni hat gesagt.:


> Du hast Autocad vergesssen....


Oooh, es gibt Produkte außer MS Office (und Klone), die VBA beherrschen?  Mal wieder was gerlent!


----------



## Zvoni (4. Juni 2019)

ComFreek hat gesagt.:


> Oooh, es gibt Produkte außer MS Office (und Klone), die VBA beherrschen?  Mal wieder was gerlent!


VBA in AutoCAD | AutoCAD | Autodesk Knowledge Network


----------



## pamloly (4. Juni 2019)

Zvoni hat gesagt.:


> Was für ein Glücksspiel?
> Lotto?
> Tombola?
> etc.?
> Ich frage deshalb, weil abhängig davon, was für ein Glücksspiel, ist der zu verwendende Algorithmus anderst



Ich weiß selber nicht. Aber ich kann die Aufgabe mal zitieren.

Die drei Räder des Automaten sollen die Zahlen 1 bis 6 enthalten. Jede Runde soll 1€ kosten. Gewinne ergeben sich wie folgt:
1. Drei gleiche Ziffern ergeben einen Gewinn von 2€
2. Drei ungleiche Ziffern ergeben einen Gewinn von 2€
3. mindestens zwei ungerade Ziffern ergeben einen Gewinn von 0,10

Die Gewinne eines Spiels dürfen sich nicht addieren. Zb. 5-5-5 ergibt 2€, obwohl auch mindestens zwei Ziffern ungerade sind.

Lasssen Sie die Anzahl gewünschter Runden eingeben. Für jede Runde muss der Einsatz um 1€ verringert werden, nach jeder Runde soll der Gewinn überprüft und zum Gesamtgewinn addiert werden.

Nach der gewünschten Anzahl der Runden geben Sie den Einsatz aus,  sowie den Gesamtgewinn. Lassen Sie für jede Runde die drei Räder( Werte) in einer Zeile der Debug Print oder ( oder Worksheet ) reihenweise aus.

Geben Sie außerdem den durchschnittlich Gewinn je Spiel aus. Ist dieser Wert größer als 1€ lohnt sich der Automat für den Spieler.


Das ist eine  Zitat vom Spiel. Kannst du mir bitte weiter helfen?


----------



## pamloly (4. Juni 2019)

ComFreek hat gesagt.:


> Oooh, es gibt Produkte außer MS Office (und Klone), die VBA beherrschen?  Mal wieder was gerlent!



VBA


Yaslaw hat gesagt.:


> Und welches VBA?
> In Excel, Access, Word, Powerpoint; Outllok?


 

Ich muss es mit VBA programmieren.


----------



## Yaslaw (4. Juni 2019)

> ( oder Worksheet )


Ah, also im Excel. Danke für die Antwort auf meine Frage.

Es scheint sich um eine Hausaufgabe zu handeln. Wir helfen gerne bei Aufgaben. ABer wir lösen sie nicht.

Hast du schon Ansätze? Etwas müsst ihr ja schon gelernt haben, sonst hättest du die Aufgabe nicht.


----------



## pamloly (4. Juni 2019)

Yaslaw hat gesagt.:


> Ah, also im Excel. Danke für die Antwort auf meine Frage.
> 
> Es scheint sich um eine Hausaufgabe zu handeln. Wir helfen gerne bei Aufgaben. ABer wir lösen sie nicht.
> 
> Hast du schon Ansätze? Etwas müsst ihr ja schon gelernt haben, sonst hättest du die Aufgabe nicht.



Ich  möchte keine Lösung, sondern ein Lösungsansatz. Wie kann ich diese dann lösen?
Ich bin sehr neu im VBA.


----------



## Yaslaw (4. Juni 2019)

ALs erstes schreibst du eine Funktion, die dir eine Zufallszahl zwischen 1 und 6 zurück gibt.
Dann eine Funktion, welche die Zufallszahl 3 mal ausführt und in 3 Variablen speichert.
Dann die Bedingen test und das Resultat ausgeben.


----------



## pamloly (4. Juni 2019)

Yaslaw hat gesagt.:


> ALs erstes schreibst du eine Funktion, die dir eine Zufallszahl zwischen 1 und 6 zurück gibt.
> Dann eine Funktion, welche die Zufallszahl 3 mal ausführt und in 3 Variablen speichert.
> Dann die Bedingen test und das Resultat ausgeben.


vielen Dank! Ich versuche es selbst und melde ich mich, wenn ich Frage habe.
Danke!


----------



## pamloly (5. Juni 2019)

Yaslaw hat gesagt.:


> ALs erstes schreibst du eine Funktion, die dir eine Zufallszahl zwischen 1 und 6 zurück gibt.
> Dann eine Funktion, welche die Zufallszahl 3 mal ausführt und in 3 Variablen speichert.
> Dann die Bedingen test und das Resultat ausgeben.



Ich habe das erste Prozedur geschrieben, die eine Zufallszahl zwischen 1 und 6 zurückgibt.
Aber  ich weiß nicht, wie ich es ausgeben soll.


----------



## Yaslaw (5. Juni 2019)

pamloly hat gesagt.:


> Lassen Sie für jede Runde die drei Räder( Werte) in einer Zeile der Debug Print oder ( oder Worksheet ) reihenweise aus.


mit debug.print zum Beispiel


----------



## pamloly (5. Juni 2019)

Vielen Dank für deine Hilfe



Yaslaw hat gesagt.:


> ALs erstes schreibst du eine Funktion, die dir eine Zufallszahl zwischen 1 und 6 zurück gibt.
> 
> so sieht mein Prozedur aus
> Sub Zufall()
> ...



Danke dir!


----------



## pamloly (7. Juni 2019)

Yaslaw hat gesagt.:


> ALs erstes schreibst du eine Funktion, die dir eine Zufallszahl zwischen 1 und 6 zurück gibt.
> Dann eine Funktion, welche die Zufallszahl 3 mal ausführt und in 3 Variablen speichert.
> Dann die Bedingen test und das Resultat ausgeben.


vielen Dank deine Lösungsansätze hat mir sehr viel geholfen. Danke


----------

